# First Motorhome



## Beakey (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
My wife and I are awaiting delivery of our first motorhome a new Bessacarr E435 on the 1st July. We had 15 years touring caravan experience 10 years past, and we are now child free and ready to live our dream.
We would apreciate any tips or advice on this new experience.

Robert


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Beakey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My wife and I are awaiting delivery of our first motorhome a new Bessacarr E435 on the 1st July. We had 15 years touring caravan experience 10 years past, and we are now child free and ready to live our dream.
> We would apreciate any tips or advice on this new experience.
> 
> Robert


Hi Robert

Welcome to the world of motorhomes. 

I suggest you go away for your first trip when it is pouring with rain. Then sit in your motorhome and watch the caravans arriving and departing, and you will soon see a major advantage of the motorhome! :lol:

There's nothing to it really, and with your experience of caravans you will adapt quickly. 

Not sure really what advise to give you other than don't forget to un-plug your mains lead (both ends) before you leave your pitch for a trip out, and the one I keep forgetting is to fill the freshwater tank up before I park up on my pitch!  Oh, and wave - don't forget to wave. :lol:

On this site you can ask pretty much anything and people are always pleased to help.

Mark


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Beakly

Welcome to the fold. You're going to love it. The first day is a day you'll remember. But it gets even better.

Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to you both.

Much of this will be familiar after your caravanning years but some is motorhome-specific:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

G


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome,I found it helpful to do a check list whe we first started, and still refer to it now. Best to relax and enjoy and if you forget something once, its unlikely you will again :lol: we forgot ...horror...the bottle opener first time out  I think we have abiut 3 now :lol: 
Hope yu have years of happy motoring, All the best
Margaret and Tony


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome Beakly

You will adapt no problem at all with your background! 8) 

There are many of us on here who have migrated from the tugger fraternity and survived. :wink: 

Happy travels

Keith and Ros


----------



## Beakey (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,
Thank you all for your advice & encouragement it has made us more impatient to get "OUR BUS"on the road . We shall report back after our 1st outing to let you how we get own.
Regards
Robert & Beccy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Robert and Beccy and a warm welcome to MHF from me! :wink: 

There are a couple of expressions that apply to MHs... Home is where the handbrake goes on; if you don't make plans, they can't go wrong!

Tip of the day: if your MH has corner steadies and you put them down, put the wheel brace across the clutch/brake pedals as a reminder! Yes... I've tried driving off with the steadies down, lucky, only screwed into wood. Took an hour to put them back on!  

Whatever you do, wherever you may wander, enjoy your MH for days out, nights out, weekends, on sites, in pub carparks, wild camping... There are lots of things WE can do that tuggers can't!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello Beakey welcome to Motorhoming. Like you we had been caravanning for 10 years. After a few outings in our MH, we both wished we had done it years ago. We use our MH a lot more than we did with the caravan as it's so easy to just jump in and go. All the best.

Regards

Dill


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hiya Robert & Beccy and welcome to a whole new adventure.

We towed until 2 years ago and made the switch, however the kids are still too young for us to abandon at the moment.

A few others have already mentioned how easy the transition is  and they're not wrong.

Our first trip away saw us reverse on to the hard standing, drive up the chocks, plug the leccy in and pour a glass of wine, and all in not much more time than its taken me to type this reply.
We sat and looked at each other bemused, both thinking that we must have forgotten something.

Enjoy learning, 


Ken.


----------

